# Fish Deaths??



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I need some help. I have a 55 gallon tank, properly cycled. About 3 weeks ago I bought 4 juvenile yellow labs. First week was fine, did a 20% water change and levels were fine;Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 10-20. The second week they started to die, one by one. Checked the water and everything was still fine, temperature has been hovering around 76-78. So, I figured maybe something was wrong with the fish so I decided to go to another store in the are and I bought 4 more yellow labs. Well, one died yesterday. I just don't get what is wrong? Ph is right around 7.8-8.2 naturally. 
My filters suck, they are old and I am buying an Eheim 2217 friday and a new heater. Nothing seems to be visible wrong with the fish before they die. Is there a bacteria or parasite I could be dealing with? Should I treat the tank with a boradspectrum? Any suggestions? I've done everything right this time....I am guessing that I will lose the remaining 3 yellow labs that I have, hopefully not. I am having a hard time getting the fish that I would like locally so I am going to mail order what I want. But I want to get the tank situated before that! 
Any thoughts or suggestion? What could be going on? Thanks.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Can you post pictures of the fish? Are they good quality - nice, vivid colors in the yellow as well as dark black stripes where they are supposed to be? Do they act healthy - eating vigorously, no scratching on rocks, no visible wounds, fungus and so on? Where did you buy them? Department store chain (eg. Walmart), pet chain store (eg Petsmart), independent LFS? What did the tanks look like in the places where you bought the fish - clean and well maintained or algae and dirt covered with dead fish floating in some of the tanks?

All of these questions can give you an answer if you had good healthy stock to begin with. All I can say is that I've never been able to keep fish from my local Walmart alive for more than a few days. I've also had bad experiences with chain Pet stores, and local independent LFS - except for one who is also a site sponsor here and has an immaculate setup and beautiful fish. I mostly buy from fellow members of local fish clubs, of which there luckily are plenty in my area. You can check here to see if there are any clubs close to where you live. If there are, you can basically be guaranteed better quality fish at drastically lower prices :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I tend to agree with Frank that it's probably the source of the fish.

I'm going through a similar issue with my son and his tank. Relying on local fish can be a problem. I 
wouldn't start a shotgun approach to treatment without any visible signs of disease. Not with a new 
tank of just a few fish. I'd also not assume that they're all going to die. Just wait it out and see 
without adding more right now. My son loses about half and he gets discouraged, but the fact that 
half live speaks volumes. It means the water conditions, etc in the tank are fine if half survive ok, and 
it's not a disease issue because it would probably spread and show signs. I'd be more inclined to 
blame it on poor quality fish from poor quality conditions. You don't know really what the fish have 
gone through before they end up in the store's tanks. For all you know they pull dead ones out of the 
store tanks before opening each morning. I'd leave them for now and see how they do.

One time I bought 20 danios just to keep some tanks cycled from a local store for .73 each. I tested 
the bag water and it was awful. Over the weeks/months I had them dying off on me, but it was 
obvious why. I think there's about 8 left now, so the fittest survived that weren't seriously damaged by 
the conditions they were in.

If your water conditions are good, then I wouldn't blame the filters. They're doing what they need to. 
Also unlikely it's aggression if they juvies and not showing signs of aggression when you're
watching them.

If you do lose them all with no signs of disease and water parameters are good, then I think I'd find a 
better source for the next go round. Are you certain that the last one that died is from the second
group? Did all of the first batch die?


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I bought them from a local independent fish store, the store specializes in marine fish and they are all very gorgeous healthy looking. The yellow labs all appeared healthy with the black very visible, I didn't get any pictures pictures. They looked and acted great! Now that I think about it, one of the last to die had a small wound on him near his head. Almost looked like she scraped his body on something or was bitten? Could that mean something?
My LFS doesn't specialize in cichlids but what they have seems to be healthy? I have decided to order through Blue Grass Cichlids, one of the site sponsors. They seem to be the closest to New England with a large assortment. But I want to make sure my tank is ok before I order any fish....Thanks.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Could be a bite, but could also be a bacterial infection. I think I'd keep an eye on the others and 
would want to know for sure before spending the $$ ordering online. Are these juvenile fish and do 
you see any aggression during the day?


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

They are all juvenile fish. The first 4 were bought from an independent LFS that has a good reputation in the area. They are really the only good fish store in VT. I spent $6.99 per fish. All 4 of the first batch died and they were all really healthy looking. The second set of 4 yellow labs were also yellow labs and I bought them from a Petco near me, I know I shouldn't have. So far 1 of the these has died as well. So I have 3 juvenile yellow labs still alive. They aren't all that active, they are hiding in the rocks. They do go after the food when I feed them. Only 1 fish from the first batch had a visible wound. 
I am ordering the new filter friday and I may order a new test kit just to be on the safe side, mine is getting close to 2 years old. I am not going to order any fish for at least 3 weeks, I want to get the water straightened out. Just wondering if maybe I should treat the tank with something? Or just watch these 3 remaining, i'll try and get some pictures tonight. I may just return these 3 since I want high quality fish to begin with. Thanks.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I don't have any medications on hand and I don't know if I really have any bacteria/infection going on in my tank at the moment. But what are some medications I should have on hand? I am putting an order together this weekend and i'd like to get some of the essentials that are commonly needed. Thanks. When I do put an order together I am going to get 12 demasoni and i'd like a few yellow labs. If possibly I may get 3 albino socolofi and that would be my tank stock wise. Thanks.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think I'd be inclined to leave the 3 to see if this is a disease issue. I doubt it, but better to know 
before adding all those fish. If these 3 fish survive, then there shouldn't be any issues with keeping 
them. I'd consider them healthy enough, but I have soft spot for the underdogs. 

As for meds, I keep Marycyn, MaracynII, metronidazole in powedered form for medicating food, Jungle 
parasite clear (prizaquantel), and Clout. Never used any of it and hope I don't have to. Hopefully, I'll be
throwing it out when it expires and buying new. I don' t consider it a waste of money because 
disease problems always crop up on holidays or when local stores are closed. And if you do find one
open, they have every med except the one you need, count on it.  I also keep Melafix and Pimafix.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

If the LFS you got the original batch from is indeed reputable, I'd go talk to them about what is happening. They might have some ideas.

As for the box chains, I actually bought three labs and a p. acei from one a year ago, and all four did well. Two of the three labs are gorgous; one is a bit bearded. One of the females has held twice. The acei is also large and gorgous. So sometimes, you just don't know . . .

You're using a good quality dechlorinater, yes?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> You're using a good quality dechlorinater, yes?


That's a good question. Sometimes we overlook the obvious. :thumb:


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I use Prime to treat the water. With water changes I am currently using a 5 gallon bucket and I treat the 5 gallons before putting it into the tank. Does this method work or should I treat the entire 55 gallons with each water change? Thanks for all the help I really want this tank to be successful!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Treating the bucket is fine. Prime is a good product. Good to at least rule it out.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Good to know, i'll keep doing what I am doing. I will keep these 3 then and see how they do. I need to do a water change this evening. My filters are having a really hard time keeping the water clear so I can't wait to get the new filter. I am also going to but some screen material over the back of the lid to prevent dog hair from getting in. With 2 dogs and a cat there is always hair floating around and some is making it into the tank. Thanks.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

moved this to the illness/health section.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

The 3 yellow labs are still alive, they are swimming around and eating like normal. I am hoping to get into town tomorrow to buy a new filter for this tank. Do you think there was just something wrong with the fish that I had bought? My tank has tested fine the entire time. I really want to order some more fish in 2 weeks if possible. Thanks.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If they're still going strong after 2 weeks, then I'd say you're good to go.


----------

